# Milk Chocolate or Dark Chocolate?



## Ann Herrick (Sep 24, 2010)

For years it was milk chocolate all the way for me. I didn't like dark chocolate, studiously avoiding it, even to the point of not eating those little Dark Chocolate Hershey minis that were probably 1/4 of every bag.

Then, for some reason, a couple years ago, I had some dark chocolate with nuts in it, and that was it. I never went back to milk chocolate. My favorite is a Hershey bar that has nuts, blueberries and either pomengranete or cranberries, can't remember which, but I know the bar when I see it!


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Dark.


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

Milk


So what's your pleasure? Is it the salty snacks you crave? No no no no no, yours is a sweet tooth. Oh you may stray, but you'll always return to your dark master, the cocoa bean.  No, and only the purest syrup nectar can satisfy you!  If you could you'd guzzle it by the gallon! Ovaltine! Hershey's! Nestlé's Quik! 

Love that Seinfeld episode.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Dark. I tricked my friends (supposedly hated it with a passion) into eating dark chocolate brownies with dark chocolate chips. Changed their minds. I miss chocolate in Asia it was not as sweet as they make I here in the us


----------



## kCopeseeley (Mar 15, 2011)

BOTH!!!  Never ask me to choose between chocolates.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

kCopeseeley said:


> Never ask me to choose between chocolates.


And I include White chocolate in the mix.


----------



## davidhburton (Mar 11, 2010)

Dark. Hands down.


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Ann Herrick said:


> For years it was milk chocolate all the way for me. I didn't like dark chocolate, studiously avoiding it, even to the point of not eating those little Dark Chocolate Hershey minis that were probably 1/4 of every bag.
> 
> Then, for some reason, a couple years ago, I had some dark chocolate with nuts in it, and that was it. I never went back to milk chocolate. My favorite is a Hershey bar that has nuts, blueberries and either pomengranete or cranberries, can't remember which, but I know the bar when I see!


I was exactly the same way! I think it's because I was a kid and so many foods grossed me out at the time, and as I grew older my tastes started to change. I thought sushi was the most grossest food in the world, didn't touch the stuff at all to the point my mom had to make me a separate meal from the entire family. Then one day when I was in the 9th grade, I tried it and loved it. I am way more willing to try new things and new foods now as I grow older. Though I still HATE celery, nuts, and tripe.

I'm not a Hersey's chocolate fan as an adult (it gives off a funny taste), but I do love those dark organic chocolates and don't mind milk chocolate (especially if they are from Europe). They are pricey, but so smooth and wonderful... The strange thing is I'm not a big chocolate fan, and don't each much of it.

Tris


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

kCopeseeley said:


> BOTH!!! Never ask me to choose between chocolates.





scarlet said:


> And I include White chocolate in the mix.


What they said!


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

Anyone here been to Hershey PA?  The chocolate factory doesn't give tours anymore, but they have this place called Hershey's Chocolate World that's like an amusement park ride, except it takes you on a tour of how chocolate is made.  By the time you're done with it, and seeing and smelling all that chocolate, you are ready for some CHOCOLATE!!!

Conveniently, it lets you off at the gift shop.  My wife has to talk me out of buying the two foot wide Hershey bar.


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

swolf said:


> Anyone here been to Hershey PA? The chocolate factory doesn't give tours anymore, but they have this place called Hershey's Chocolate World that's like an amusement park ride, except it takes you on a tour of how chocolate is made. By the time you're done with it, and seeing and smelling all that chocolate, you are ready for some CHOCOLATE!!!
> 
> Conveniently, it lets you off at the gift shop. My wife has to talk me out of buying the two foot wide Hershey bar.


From aged 10 until 18, we went on a Family trip every year. When the doors opened we went through the Chocolate World ride, and had chocolate milk and chocolate chip chocolate cookies.  It was like chocolate overload. I loved that when you got off the ride, you got a free sample of their new candy (before it's official release). I was one of the first to eat their 'Hug' candies.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Milk chocolate.  My Austrian mother refers to it as "kinder (child) chocolate".


----------



## ashel (May 29, 2011)

swolf said:


> My wife has to talk me out of buying the two foot wide Hershey bar.


But _why?_

Also, I did the milk to dark switch, too. With almonds. Or hazelnuts. _Or with ice cream._

Lunch is ruined.


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

Milk. And white too.   <<< not a jokey smiley, a licking the lips smiley


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

YES! 

Sent from my Sprint EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

kCopeseeley said:


> BOTH!!! Never ask me to choose between chocolates.


+1


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

I prefer milk chocolate. Dark chocolate has a faint bitterness that I'm not crazy about. I also like white chocolate although I don't get it much.


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

Dark.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Dara England said:


> I prefer milk chocolate. Dark chocolate has a faint bitterness that I'm not crazy about. I also like white chocolate although I don't get it much.


This.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Never met a chocolate I didn't like but I gravitate towards the dark.


----------



## Ilyria Moon (May 14, 2011)

Ann Herrick said:


> For years it was milk chocolate all the way for me. I didn't like dark chocolate, studiously avoiding it, even to the point of not eating those little Dark Chocolate Hershey minis that were probably 1/4 of every bag.
> 
> Then, for some reason, a couple years ago, I had some dark chocolate with nuts in it, and that was it. I never went back to milk chocolate. My favorite is a Hershey bar that has nuts, blueberries and either pomengranete or cranberries, can't remember which, but I know the bar when I see it!


Mmmm dark all the way. I don't often eat chocolate, though. When I pop to Brussels, I always get some treats, but I have a savoury tooth. Which reminds me, chilli chocolate is quite nice.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I am in the "all the above" crowd when it comes to chocolate.  If presented with choices, I always choose dark chocolate first.


----------



## JDChev (Aug 24, 2010)

As a kid it was always milk chocolate, but as an adult my tastes have gotten a little more complex and, dare I say refined, so it's dark for me now


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Dark. It's better for you - more antioxidants.

http://www.manbir-online.com/nutrition/chocolate.htm

Indulge!

P.S. I now have a craving, thank you very much. Off to store.


----------



## ZsuZsu (Dec 27, 2009)

Definitely more of a dark chocolate fan- especially dark chocolate covered espresso beans accompanied by a nice glass of dry cabernet!!!!!


----------



## Ilyria Moon (May 14, 2011)

ZsuZsu said:


> Definitely more of a dark chocolate fan- especially dark chocolate covered espresso beans accompanied by a nice glass of dry cabernet!!!!!


Mmmmmmm.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

ilyria_moon said:


> Mmmm dark all the way. I don't often eat chocolate, though. When I pop to Brussels, I always get some treats, but I have a savoury tooth. Which reminds me, chilli chocolate is quite nice.


Some recipes for chili use cocoa powder (unsweetened) as one of the "spices", which adds a richness to the flavor.


----------



## kCopeseeley (Mar 15, 2011)

Hershey's had a factory in central California that we went to every year at Thanksgiving.  I was so sad when they closed down the plant to open a new one in Mexico.  Although, the tour wasn't as good as it was when we were kids.  They changed everything.


----------



## Ilyria Moon (May 14, 2011)

NogDog said:


> Some recipes for chili use cocoa powder (unsweetened) as one of the "spices", which adds a richness to the flavor.


Ah ha! Yes, I like chocolate with a bite. I also like liqueurs, too. Om nom nom. My mum cannot understand how I can make a large bar last for weeks; she devours milk chocolate all in one go  I like it as a treat.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

In the movie, Win a Date w/ Tad Hamilton (great chick flick btw) there is a scene where 2 of the actresses are talking about pringles and how many you're gonna eat.  Flavored is when you wanna eat a little (1/2 a can) and reg when you wanna eat a lot (whole can).  This is my philosophy w/ Milk and Dark choc.  If I'm gonna eat a whole lot, milk, but if I just want a small something to curb my sweet tooth, dark.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Dark is my first choice, but I only turn down chocolate when it is connected to peanut butter or coconut in some way.


----------



## Ann Herrick (Sep 24, 2010)

coconut--_eww!_


----------



## Michelle Muto (Feb 1, 2011)

Milk chocolate. My mom loved dark chocolate, my sister prefers dark chocolate as does my niece. Even hubby prefers dark chocolate. 

I love it with peanut butter or coconut or caramel. Yum.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

dark.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2011)

Haha, no love for white chocolate?

In Japan, valentine's day is when women give chocolate to men, and then a month later there's a day called "White Day" in which men return the favor and give chocolate (with an emphasis on white chocolate though not always because no one really likes white chocolate, and so it's weird that they came up with that in the first place).


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Oh man...now I want chocolate.  

I lean towards milk, but I like dark once in a while. Cannot stand white chocolate, though. It looks so tasty but then turns into pure evil on my tongue...


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

Chocolate question: Why do solid chocolate bunnies taste better than the hollow ones?

Also, anyone try the new Hershey Air Delight Kisses yet? They're filled with little bubbles of air. Reminds me of the old Choc-o-lite bars.


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh, dark chocolate every time. And a double Huzzah! If it has a raspberry taste too.


----------



## Ann Herrick (Sep 24, 2010)

swolf said:


> Chocolate question: Why do solid chocolate bunnies taste better than the hollow ones?
> 
> Also, anyone try the new Hershey Air Delight Kisses yet? They're filled with little bubbles of air. Reminds me of the old Choc-o-lite bars.


Solid bunnies taste better because there's more chocolate. 

Haven't tried the Air Delight Kisses. They remind me of the inside of malted milk balls.

Has anyone tried those M&Ms with pretzels inside?


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

Cadbury's Dairy Milk


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

Ann Herrick said:


> Solid bunnies taste better because there's more chocolate.
> 
> Haven't tried the Air Delight Kisses. They remind me of the inside of malted milk balls.
> 
> Has anyone tried those M&Ms with pretzels inside?


I still think the chocolate tastes weird in a hollow bunny.

Yeah, those kisses look like malted milk balls, but they're not hard. They're just regular milk chocolate with small holes in it.

I'm not a fan of the pretzel M&Ms. I like chocolate covered pretzels, but the pretzels they used in the M&M are round and not very tasty. I was hoping it would be something different.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

*Dark Chocolate!*


----------



## herocious (May 20, 2011)

Dark. I like to press it against the roof of my mouth and wait for it to drip onto my tongue.


----------



## BMathison (Feb 4, 2011)

Milk chocolate on my smores and Peanut Butter cups.
Dark chocolate on everything else!


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

swolf said:


> Chocolate question: Why do solid chocolate bunnies taste better than the hollow ones?
> 
> Also, anyone try the new Hershey Air Delight Kisses yet? They're filled with little bubbles of air. Reminds me of the old Choc-o-lite bars.


Maybe because I live so close to the Canadian boarder and go back and forth a lot since I was a child, but does anyone think of the Hershey's "Air Delight" remind you of "Aero Bars"? I don't know why exactly, but I have loved them since I was a kid. Didn't know there were so many different flavors until I reached Ireland. I fell in love with the mint version with the green air bubbles inside...turned my tongue green and grossed my mother out. I always snagged a some bars and with my dark chocolate Kit Kat's when we had some free time. I guess it brought out the child in me again. Like I said I am not a real chocolate fan, and can take bits at a time, so candy bars are not my thing...but these made it on to my VERY small list. Too bad they aren't readily available in the States, but then I would probably get so sick of them and spoil the whole fun of getting them as a treat.

For those who don't know what "Aero Bars" are...they are just regular milk chocolate bars with chocolate air bubbles inside. It looks exactly the same as the picture swolf put up only in segmented bar form.

Bought a few home (along with an assortment of European chocolates) in my carry-on at Heathrow. NEVER liked the European Twix bars that were given to us on the plane...they were horrid.

Tris


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

JFHilborne said:


> Cadbury's Dairy Milk


^This.

I live just a few miles from Cadbury World, where the original factory is. I love going on the tour - especially the gift shop. So much chocolate, all in one place! 

And as much as I love Belgian chocolates, when it comes to slabs of pure unadulterated chocolate, nobody does it like Cadbury. *sigh*


----------



## Retired (May 6, 2011)

When I was younger I liked milk chocolate. Now I like dark chocolate, the darker the better. 

I don't have any in the house at the moment. This could turn into a dire situation...


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

I am not much into chocolate; but it's dark chocolate.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons (Jun 2, 2011)

Content removed circa September 2018 after realizing this forum was bought by VerticalScope -- a foreign corporation with seemingly suspicious motives and a bad attitude apparently attempting to grab rights retroactively. They can have the rights to this statement!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Any chocolate, dark or milk. As long as its not Hersheys or really most american type chocolates. I much prefer European. 
Dark chocolate and hazelnut from Lindt, any kind from Milka and Ritter Sport. Those are just a few of the brands but the ones I can easily buy at my local grocer. 

My issues is that I think part of my blood is made of chocolate so when I open a bar, I have to really be careful or I eat the whole thing. With dark chocolate I seem to need less. But it has to be quality.


----------



## David M. Baum (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm on a diet, you evil people. The dark (chocolate) side is now calling to me.

If you ever get to Amsterdam, buy these handmade pieces of art at Pucini Bomboni.
Bits of heaven.
http://www.puccinibomboni.com/


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

Milk Chocolate is my favorite.

-Vianka Van Bokkem


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

If it is chocolate I'll eat it.

Now I'm all hungry for some..


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

girl scout thin mints, anybody?


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

This is like the Sophie's Choice of chocolates. Both have their qualities. I'll never choose!


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

milk - my favorite candy of all time is the simple Hershey Kiss - and its such a happy little candy!


----------



## lpking (Feb 12, 2011)

Dark will do it with just a little bit. But 70% cocoa. If I go to 85%, my tummy hurts!

(Now milk chocolate tastes too sweet, to me. I do love Toblerones, but I can only eat one piece at at time.)


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

vg said:


> milk - my favorite candy of all time is the simple Hershey Kiss - and its such a happy little candy!


I'm with you. None of that fancy-shmancy high-falootin' chocolait for me. *sticks out his pinky* 

And I like Ice Cubes also:


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

lpking said:


> Dark will do it with just a little bit. But 70% cocoa. If I go to 85%, my tummy hurts!


Weird, I can eat the higher percentages of cocoa. My friend thinks that is just gross, but I kinda like it. Sure, it's hard to eat a lot of it when it's that high, but that's one of the reasons I like it. Wonder if there are anything higher than being in the 80s.

BTW, "Nutella", that's milk chocolate right?

Tris


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

Linjeakel said:


> ^This.
> 
> I live just a few miles from Cadbury World, where the original factory is. I love going on the tour - especially the gift shop. So much chocolate, all in one place!
> 
> And as much as I love Belgian chocolates, when it comes to slabs of pure unadulterated chocolate, nobody does it like Cadbury. *sigh*


If I lived so close to Cadbury World, I'd be gorging on it every day.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons (Jun 2, 2011)

Content removed circa September 2018 after realizing this forum was bought by VerticalScope -- a foreign corporation with seemingly suspicious motives and a bad attitude apparently attempting to grab rights retroactively. They can have the rights to this statement!


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

I love milk chocolate. Hershey's is my favorite. 

Vicki


----------



## Ilyria Moon (May 14, 2011)

herocious said:


> Dark. I like to press it against the roof of my mouth and wait for it to drip onto my tongue.


Hehe dark chocolate is definitely an experience to be savoured and drawn out.


----------



## scl (Feb 19, 2011)

I like milk chocolate.  My favorite used to be the Orange flavored Van Houten (I may not have spelled it right, haven't seen it in at least 30 years,) but now my favorite is Hershey's Symphony.  I've managed to be good though and haven't had any for a long time.  I used to eat an 8 ounce bar before lunch at work almost every day - had to go cold turkey.


----------



## Randirogue (Apr 25, 2011)

Dark.

yum.

Hubby brought me home Godiva simply because HE was stuck 5 extra hours at work and there was a Godiva store across from the venue staring at him the entire time.  I'm so lucky!


----------



## lpking (Feb 12, 2011)

Tris said:


> Weird, I can eat the higher percentages of cocoa. My friend thinks that is just gross, but I kinda like it. Sure, it's hard to eat a lot of it when it's that high, but that's one of the reasons I like it. Wonder if there are anything higher than being in the 80s.
> 
> BTW, "Nutella", that's milk chocolate right?
> 
> Tris


Nutella is a chocolate spread made from hazelnut "butter," skim milk, and chocolate. It's incredible. Like eating chocolate icing on your graham cracker instead of peanut butter.

I like the 85% cocoa. Just can't eat it.

What about these new chocolate bars with the salt &/or pepper &/or cayenne/red pepper flakes?


----------



## cecilia_writer (Dec 28, 2010)

JFHilborne said:


> If I lived so close to Cadbury World, I'd be gorging on it every day.


The best thing that's ever happened to me at work was when I went to a conference in Birmingham and we had the conference dinner IN CADBURYWORLD! There was a van shaped like a Creme Egg standing outside.
We did the tour then ran riot in the shop and then they dragged us off to have dinner.
Mmm, chocolate (but it has to be British or European I'm afraid). I could eat some now and it's only 7.13 am here.
Sheila


----------



## Lexxycyan (Jun 19, 2011)

Just has to be "brown" and loaded with nuts. And expensive chocolate often isn't any better, just fancier.

White is just cocoa grease!!!

Finally, I have found a topic I can relate to.....and I "wear" my years of expertise!!!

I know that the darker the chocolate, the healthier it is.... antioxidants and all that.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

lpking said:


> What about these new chocolate bars with the salt &/or pepper &/or cayenne/red pepper flakes?


Godiva salted caramel chocolate bar is incredible. Lindt's chil chocolate bar is also yummy.


----------



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

I find myself inexorably drawn back to this thread. 



> What about these new chocolate bars with the salt &/or pepper &/or cayenne/red pepper flakes?


Oh, yes, Yes! Mmmm.


----------



## Patrick Skelton (Jan 7, 2011)

We both concur that chocolate is a gift from heaven!  Dark chocolate of course.  Anyone else out there prefer dark over milk chocolate?  What's your favorite brand?  We're always up for trying something new!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Believe it or not Patrick, we've got an existing thread on this subject!  I've merged your thread with our existing Milke Chocolate vs Dark Chocolate thread.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I decided this thread needed an actual poll.    Hope you don't mind, Ann.  (I'm not trying to take over your thread.)  I got curious about the actual proportion of dark to milk chocolate lovers.

I'm a dark chocolate lover.  The grandboys like milk chocolate.  I buy milk chocolate M&Ms when they are coming over.

Betsy


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I decided this thread needed an actual poll.  Hope you don't mind, Ann. (I'm not trying to take over your thread.) I got curious about the actual proportion of dark to milk chocolate lovers.
> 
> I'm a dark chocolate lover. The grandboys like milk chocolate. I buy milk chocolate M&Ms when they are coming over.
> 
> Betsy


I think a poll is great, but some of us like both dark and milk chocolate (but I'm pretty sure we all agree that White chocolate is a mistake). Is there a way to add a milk and dark chocolate option w/ out having to say we like white choc?


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

Dark chocolate...that's the ticket!
I adore it. I'm only so-so with milk chocolate.


----------



## Ann Herrick (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks for adding the poll, Betsy! I voted for Dark Chocolate, but I do occasionally eat milk chocolate and once in a while white chocolate (which I think technically is not chocolate at all).

We need a chocolate-eating emoticon!


----------



## Bogbuilder (May 26, 2011)

Dark chocolate - but not that premuim 80% cocoa solids stuff, because that always tastes like used coffee grounds. Yuk!

Never got the hang of white chocolate - always found it a bit sickly.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> I think a poll is great, but some of us like both dark and milk chocolate (but I'm pretty sure we all agree that White chocolate is a mistake). Is there a way to add a milk and dark chocolate option w/ out having to say we like white choc?


I concur. I like both milk and dark chocolate but do not like white chocolate. My favorite is quality milk chocolate but prefer quality dark chocolate over cheap milk chocolate.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I have always been a milk chocolate guy.  However, I am now lactose intolerant and even taking a lactaid does not help.  So, I don't eat chocolate much anymore...I miss it.


----------



## bobavey (Sep 14, 2010)

I love them both. Anything sweet and I'm there.


----------



## AnnetteL (Jul 14, 2010)

Um, yes, please?

I seriously have to pick? If it's good quality stuff, bring it on, dark or milk!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

swolf said:


> I'm not a fan of the pretzel M&Ms. I like chocolate covered pretzels, but the pretzels they used in the M&M are round and not very tasty. I was hoping it would be something different.


My thoughts exactly. 
deb


----------



## Coral Moore (Nov 29, 2009)

I don't know... I like a nice white chocolate drizzle over top of some "real" chocolate. Like on a truffle or something...

Gah. I have to stay out of this thread from now on.

Oh! On the M&M topic, have you tried the peanut butter ones? Those are good. I'm not a fan of M&Ms in general, but those I like.


----------



## lpking (Feb 12, 2011)

You can make a killer warm dessert sauce by infusing fresh mint leaves into melted white chocolate watered down -- if I recall correctly -- with some whipping cream. I'll have to look for the recipe and get back to you.

(And this from a white chocolate hater. ;-) )


----------



## *Sandy Harper* (Jun 22, 2011)

I love dark chocolate. Milk chocolate is OK.


----------



## Beth Groundwater (Apr 6, 2011)

I voted for Dark Chocolate, the darker the better. I've even eaten chocolate nibs that are 100% chocolate. I can't stand white chocolate, though, and I don't think it deserves to be called chocolate.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

anyone want to try the dark chocolate peanut butter I got?


----------



## calimero (Jun 8, 2011)

don't hate me for what I am going to write...but hershey is not chocolate!!! 
for me, it tastes awfull!
give me some leonidas,or lindt!!! 

I am done being a chocolate snob now


----------



## Patrick Skelton (Jan 7, 2011)

Wow!  Looks like lots more people are into dark chocolate than I thought!  

I will say that I DETEST white chocolate!


----------



## Val2 (Mar 9, 2011)

I've never found a chocolate I didn't like!


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

Val2 said:


> I've never found a chocolate I didn't like!


Ex-lax?


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Dark!
I find that I can eat a smaller amount to satisfy a craving.
My current fav is Lindt's dark with a touch of sea salt. I can make a bar of it last over a week.


----------



## Bogbuilder (May 26, 2011)

Does anyone remember those Pink Panther bars from the seventies? You know, they were sort of like chocolate, but were pink and tasted of strawberry.

Not even sure if it could really be called chocolate, though the texture was quite chocolately...


----------



## Retired (May 6, 2011)

I just remembered I have half a bar of Cadbury Premium Dark chocolate in my purse. 

Gotta go!


----------

